# 169.04 beta seems to have broken ATITool



## Economiser (Nov 4, 2007)

Forceware 169.04 beta seems to have broken ATITool. Clicking on the sliders gives you strange messages like "Clock range has been extended too 100Mhz" 

I know it's a beta and all, just thought you'd like to know


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 4, 2007)

ATITool works just fine here with 169.04's. Very strange you get that error.


----------



## Necrofire (Nov 9, 2007)

It gives that error because one of the 2d clocks can't be read, and so it outputs 0/0 for those clocks.
If you have the sliders set to link, then it tries to overclock the 0MHz, and atitool automatically sets the range of the sliders, and will then "extend the range" of the 2d clock sliders.

if the clocks are read as 0, then the range is from 0MHz to 100MHz, when you try and overclock past that, it will extend the range another 100MHz.

I have the same problem btw, which is why I don't use atitool for overclocking my 8600gts.


----------

